# hitting most doubles skare the hell out of me...any tips



## Gilly32 (Mar 28, 2010)

thats pretty much it. for some reason they gimme the heebee jeebee's i can do some of them but some just get to me and at the jumps theres these lil 14yr olds bombing them haha 

you dj'ers out there got any good tips


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Gilly32 said:


> thats pretty much it. for some reason they gimme the heebee jeebee's i can do some of them but some just get to me and at the jumps theres these lil 14yr olds bombing them haha
> 
> you dj'ers out there got any good tips


if you already are pretty comfortable jumping . . . . (like you can clear wood box jumps or dirt tables easily and comfortably) and it's just the gap that is psyching you out . . . . the best thing to do is just realize that if you go the correct speed, it is almost impossible not to clear gap. the laws of physics tell you how far you will go with a given trajectory. the only reason people have to eject or sprocket case their bike on the landing is that they're going too slow.










*so . . . ride right behind someone who very comfortable hitting the line, go the same speed they are, and just don't turn away ! *

if you're not really that comfortable jumping yet, see if you can build your own jump to practice on, either out of dirt . . .or a wood box jump like this:

*Box Jump Dimensions for bikes *

https://rampplans.org/forums/?board=news;action=display;num=1140643131


----------



## Grizzy (Sep 12, 2009)

quit thinking about it woman. Just pedal up to it, hold on. 

You should jump more tables and stuff. You gotta get comfortable b/c hesitation makes ya squirely.


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

I think only relying on speed won't get you up and over. One day out at the trails I was encouraging my boy to hit this larger set of doubles. He watched us hit it over and over till he was convinced he knew how much speed to have going into it. 

He decided to go for it and headed to the start of the trails while I hung around said set. He came around the berm and had the right speed while approaching. Somehow he pulled up to early and absorbed the lip and went straight into the face of the landing and rolled up and over to the correct side of the landing. That was prolly the most painful eff up I've witnessed.

I've been in some nasty situations where I cased but seeing that happen was gnar.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

ServeEm said:


> I think only relying on speed won't get you up and over. . . .


Yes, that is definitely true. I thought about saying go faster than you need to the first time (even if you over-shoot a little)..... If he's already comfortable jumping and knows how to pump and boost though. . . i think the principle still holds . . . if you follow somebody and go their same speed (and know how to jump reasonably well) you're going to make it.... But yeah, it is true that a more dialed rider can go slower and boost more and make it, while someone that doesn't boost well will not make it as far.... So in that case, don't follow a super-dialed rider, follow a hucker like yourself !!! Hah hah. I was trying to psych the dude up not freak him out !!


----------



## Gilly32 (Mar 28, 2010)

i'm cool jumping. i can do doubles, step ups and downs table tops. its not really the gap that freaks me out its when the landing jump is huge i get phyced out about casing it and eatin.


----------



## jaykay (Jul 1, 2010)

Gilly32 said:


> its when the landing jump is huge i get phyced out about casing it and eatin.


Man - I totally feel you on that one, it seems the older I get the more psyched out I get coming up to bigger sets :eekster: The problem is - if you let yourself get like that then the chances of eatin it increases bad.


----------



## hazdxb (Oct 11, 2008)

Tell yourself, that the reward is worth the risk, works for me every time! :thumbsup:


----------



## Gilly32 (Mar 28, 2010)

hazdxb said:


> Tell yourself, that the reward is worth the risk, works for me every time! :thumbsup:


i did just this today....and totaly bomb them some' Beeches. :thumbsup:

i was even on my DH rig. i was hitting doubles today taht have been scaring me for the last 4 months

thanks guys.


----------



## ksquared (Jul 30, 2011)

debating whether or not to be dick...but i'm in a good mood. first of all just dont think about it so much!! the more time you spend sitting at the top of the set the less likly you are to hit em. secondly don't pay attention to any parabolic theory or listen to anyone telling you to just haul ass, i would rather case then over shoot it and fly over the bars any day. just think flow, flow off the lip, stay lose in the air, spot your landing, and pump the transition out, easy!!


----------



## Breakin_ish (Jul 18, 2011)

This is how I do it when I'm sketched out, I convince myself that I'm just taking a full speed practice run and that I'll brake at the last second and kind of roll up the jump to feel it out... Then I go at it, and dont allow myself to reach my fingers off the bars to hit the brakes lol. Works for me!


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

one solution is build your own double at your own spot. if it's yours, you have to jump it. then you can adjust it all you want. (i'm not being a jackass--i really mean it. building and jumping your own jump is very rewarding).

make it between 9' and 13' gap, lip to landing. any gap shorter than that is pointless. start out building it with mellow transitions like in this picture.... then gradually build it taller and steeper.


----------



## False (Feb 18, 2011)

BMX tracks are great for learning how to jump doubles and not get psyched out. Although, after racing for so long the steep transitions on most jump lines sketches me out some even with shorter gaps. I'm more comfortable hitting the 20' double at my local track than I am hitting the 10-15' jumps at the local jumps.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

cmc4130 said:


> one solution is build your own double at your own spot. if it's yours, you have to jump it. then you can adjust it all you want. (i'm not being a jackass--i really mean it. building and jumping your own jump is very rewarding).
> 
> make it between 9' and 13' gap, lip to landing. any gap shorter than that is pointless. start out building it with mellow transitions like in this picture.... then gradually build it taller and steeper.


this. qft. nothing will teach you better than this method, period...


----------



## MarkS2011 (Jan 20, 2011)

cmc4130 said:


> one solution is build your own double at your own spot. if it's yours, you have to jump it. then you can adjust it all you want. (i'm not being a jackass--i really mean it. building and jumping your own jump is very rewarding).
> 
> make it between 9' and 13' gap, lip to landing. any gap shorter than that is pointless. start out building it with mellow transitions like in this picture.... then gradually build it taller and steeper.


The Anthills Mid-line. Think those jumps are more like 6' to 8' gaps, not 9' to 13'.

No gap is pointless, just build something you can have fun on and get comfortable with. Then keep going bigger until you're at the point you want to be at. Just keep pushing yourself to bigger jumps.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

........


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

MarkS2011 said:


> . . . .
> No gap is pointless, just build something you can have fun on and get comfortable with. Then keep going bigger until you're at the point you want to be at. Just keep pushing yourself to bigger jumps.


Lemme explain a little better. I actually think mellow and low tabletops or rollable doubles are the best for beginners to learn on--just not with short gaps. They should start at a minimum of 8' distance, for the reason that if the gap is any shorter, all it does is require the rider to slow down. Beginners usually get bucked in weird directions and/or freeze up and dead-sailor when they hit a steep lip--even if the gap to clear is short.

So for example, I would say that this mellow 10 foot gap rollable double is a much better learning jump than a 4 foot tall steeper double with only 5-6' to clear.










Later on, it can be built taller/steeper, but still keeping the 10 foot gap. The benefit is that the rider gets used to hitting stuff at a reasonable speed (which actually is more fun). Clearing only 4 or 5 feet is not fun--unless the jump gets super tall and steep and becomes more like a spine, which ironically becomes very difficult jump for beginners.










blasting a spine is like a 85+ trajectory--all up and almost no forward. pretty difficult for most beginner jumpers to do.


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

If you have good bike control skills hitting a line is 

having enough speed for the first set
catching good backsides 
Knowing the direction of the line. 

After that its just shredding.


----------



## ksquared (Jul 30, 2011)

jumping a long, low, race like double has very very few similarities with jumping a new school, steep, short double at your set of trails. don't get me wrong it's great to learn both but youre gonna regret it when you show up at the trails and start speed jumping the whole line. those "lil 14 year olds" are gonna get quite a good laugh


----------



## WaveDude (Jan 14, 2004)

cmc4130 said:


> make it between 9' and 13' gap, lip to landing. any gap shorter than that is pointless. start out building it with mellow transitions like in this picture.... then gradually build it taller and steeper.


I diagree. After you figure out how to jump the 1st one you build--don't make it taller and steeper (OK, maybe a little). It's better to build a 2nd jump after the 1st and make the 2nd one a little taller and steeper. Rinse and Repeat. Eventually you'll have a whole trail. Then post directions.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

ksquared said:


> jumping a long, low, race like double has very very few similarities with jumping a new school, steep, short double at your set of trails. don't get me wrong it's great to learn both but youre gonna regret it when you show up at the trails and start speed jumping the whole line. those "lil 14 year olds" are gonna get quite a good laugh


that's why i said (1) build your own trails (2) learn to clear a reasonable gap first and (3) THEN make it taller and steeper.

most good trails have a mixture of both long-and-lows and steep boosters. and in order for steep jumps to be ideal they must be tall (especially the landings). a steep transition landing that is only 3' or 4' tall is just sketchy because there's not enough wheelbase transition to land on. 14 year olds might think they're being new school by nosediving into a tiny transition, but in reality it's just sketchy and restricts progression.... they might not realize that chase hawk is an ex-racer and can speed jump the fck out of stuff when necessary. a lot of good trails use long-and-lows as squirrel-catchers, too...

below is a 13' gap jump i built that started out as long/low mellow, and now is taller and steeper. that to me, is progression. not building a bunch of short/steep/sketchy 5' or 6' gap doubles. but whatever.... trails is about freedom. build whatever you want.

over the last 3 years, this kid for example, has gone from beginner to this:


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

WaveDude said:


> I diagree. After you figure out how to jump the 1st one you build--don't make it taller and steeper (OK, maybe a little). It's better to build a 2nd jump after the 1st and make the 2nd one a little taller and steeper. Rinse and Repeat. Eventually you'll have a whole trail. Then post directions.


no, i can agree with that. the reason i posted your Anthills jump was that i think that's pretty much the ideal beginner double shape for that height of jump.

as for steepening stuff later... the even better approach is build a whole new steep line from scratch. but for some reason, 14 year olds (or actually a lot of riders of various ages) don't seem motivated enough to do that. they'd rather tweak or mess with something someone else built in the name of being "new school."


----------



## ksquared (Jul 30, 2011)

cmc 4130 i right, it's ideal to build your own trails, but a lot of people don't have the time/land/desire to build theyre own. realilistcly it'll take a couple guys a whole day just to build one kicker! just be careful when you show up at a new set of trails, ask the locals what the trannie's like and watch them hit em a lot. all dirt jumps ARE NOT created equal, so don't hit em like they are


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

no offense but if the dirt is good and you have water building a dirt jump, especially a 'learning' jump, shouldn't take long at all. Maybe an afternoon but not long at all. If you have a few guys all throwing dirt you can make fun stuff in a day.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

ksquared said:


> ...it'll take a couple guys a whole day just to build one kicker.....


if you're just a learner, there is no reason you can't have something rideable in a day... (sniped by *boostin*)

my M.O. is to build one day, ride the next, build even bigger on the third and ride again on the fourth, and keep repeating. i've built uncountable spots by myself and will have a solid 6 pack in a week and something to be proud of in two weeks. it just takes dedication...

in over 20 years, i've only ridden a handful of spots i didn't dig myself (not all by myself, but you get the idea) dope jumps spots don't just build themselves...


----------

